

Show HN: Looking to hire game developers? - benologist

Tomorrow we're launching a jobs board on Playtomic where we have several thousand game developers lurking around.<p>For anyone who's interested entries are free to post this week to get some content seeded and get a feel for the performance.<p>You can add jobs now at<p>https://staging.playtomic.com/jobs/post
======
benologist
Clickable: <https://staging.playtomic.com/jobs/post>

